# Drawing of a Random Betta



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Something I drew yesterday...


----------



## namelessfish (Dec 29, 2010)

wow thats a beautiful drawing, i love the tail


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I love betta drawings! Very cute! I love the tail colors and the mouth!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow its really pretty i love your style Did you use pastels?


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you! I did use pastels. They're called like pastel pencils or something. Basically like pastels in pencil form.


----------

